# Engagement Session at Red Rocks in Colorado



## AprilRamone (May 5, 2008)

This couple was so cute. She's 5'5" and he's 6'6" 
It was a REALLY bright and sunny day and I tried to do mostly shade shots, but I'm trying to expand my talent and get used to shooting more in direct sun so you'll see a bit of that as well. (I still don't like it as much as the shade shots because I'm just not that good at it yet). 
CC welcome
1.)






2.) I can't seem to get the hang of tilted shots.  Yay or nay?










3.) We'll see if she likes this one.  She may not like having her butt on display, but I think she's so cute and can totally pull it off (I would be a whole other story! lol)





4.) I know there is some sun spots, but I just think they look really happy in this one.





5.)





6.) He looks a bit awkward hunched over like that, but loved the lighting in this one...





7.) Couldn't get my reflector where I wanted it for this one (no assistant) so I tried some fill flash instead.  I don't love the look, but at least you can see their faces and the background





8.) After I chose this one in lightroom I realized that the focus fell on the grass.  I'm trying to decide if I should go back and see if there is one where the focus is on them like I had intended.  I'm not sure it really bothers me that much.  Opinions?


----------



## BPALMER (May 5, 2008)

VERY NICE....red rocks or garden of the gods ?


----------



## AprilRamone (May 5, 2008)

Thank BPalmer.  This was done at Red Rocks in Morrison, CO


----------



## BPALMER (May 6, 2008)

OOOPS... next time i will read the title....hope you took the chance to experience the worlds best margarita @ the morrison inn..


----------



## kmp1191 (May 6, 2008)

Very nice!
#8 is my favorite...like you captured a stolen moment....romantic!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (May 6, 2008)

Good job!  Isnt it hard to figure out so many poses for just one couple without feeling like you're doing the same thing over and over.  Nice variety here.
I love the last one and they will too.


----------



## AprilRamone (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the tip BPalmer.  I'll have to check that place out one of these days!
Glad to see you guys like #8.  I don't think I'll worry about the grass for that one.  I actually kind of like having it in focus
Kathi, sometimes my brain just doesn't want to be in a creative mood so I always prep for my sessions by looking at a lot of pictures and writing little notes about the things I might want to try.  I usually draw out about 5-6 little thumbnail sketches of stuff I want to try and bring it with me to the shoot.  Most of the time I don't even look at what I brought because it's already in my head.  And, I find that once I try out a few that I thought of beforehand it makes it easier to try something different at the location.


----------



## elsaspet (May 8, 2008)

Great Job!  Really natural and spontanous looking.
Are 2 and 3 supposed to be out of focus?


----------



## AprilRamone (May 8, 2008)

Thank you Cindy,
The focus was on the rings.  I knew their faces weren't out of focus enough to look intentional and the rings were too small to be the focus so I switched to this:





I just couldn't help liking the ones that showed the grass and kept them in.


----------



## elsaspet (May 8, 2008)

Much better!


----------



## Nmink100 (May 10, 2008)

I really like all of these!!! Great job. I also always admire your border frame. How did you make that and how can I get one?!?
It's different and I like it.


----------



## rubbertree (May 11, 2008)

The black and white with the rings in focus is much better. The other two, you can't tell they are supposed to out of focus, it just looks like they are. 
My favourite is #4.


----------



## Rachelsne (May 11, 2008)

number 8 is great, really looks like you were spying on two people enjoying a private moment. it all looks very natural.


----------



## AprilRamone (May 12, 2008)

Nmink100 said:


> I really like all of these!!! Great job. I also always admire your border frame. How did you make that and how can I get one?!?
> It's different and I like it.


 
Hi Nmink,
I actually am not savvy enough in PS to make these myself, I bought them as actions from the itty bitty website.  I really like their stuff
http://www.ittybittyactions.com/

Thank you everyone for your responses


----------



## bellacat (May 15, 2008)

these are great April. I love the BW with the rings.


----------



## Lyncca (May 16, 2008)

These are really great, as always.  I love the B&W too.

For your borders, are those just for the proofs?


----------



## AprilRamone (May 16, 2008)

Hi Lynnca,
I only use borders for stuff I show on the web.  I don't print anything with borders unless it's for me and I want it or if they request it specifically.  My website has a bright white background so I like having a border to seperate the image more.


----------

